# Lightroom 4 and Geotagging with GPX files?



## Sgt_Strider (Mar 18, 2012)

​Anyone here tried the manual geotagging feature yet? Is the geotagging feature with the GPX files as accurate as with GPicSync and or Geosetter? Will I be able to finetune how close the offset is for the geotagging process? I was told that I can't and if that's the case, is there another way for me to use an external program to geotag the RAW files to sidecar files to import it to LR4?​


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 18, 2012)

I've never used GPicSync or Geosetter, but the geotagging with GPX files is exactly accurate. You can specify an offset for the camera time in 0.1 hour (6 min.) increments, but you cannot specify the time zone the GPX track should be interpreted as (LR4 uses the time zone the system runs under for this purpose).

Also, you cannot specify a "fuzziness" to be applied when matching time stamps, so I guess LR4 will just choose the next available GPX timestamp and assign its position to the photo, no matter how much time has passed between the two.

I am (and I will be in LR4) using Jeffrey’s “GPS-Support” Geoencoding Plugin for Lightroom to geoencode in LR, a very nice piece of software with all the adjustment options you would ask for.

Beat


----------



## keithz829 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm kind of anal about detail and have been manually placing my files in the map.  I very quickly found it can get frustrating finding the specific location to place a shot.  Taking meticulous notes when traveling and writing down a landmark with the range of photos helps, but definitely isn't the answer.  I just ordered a GPS travel logger and plan to start using this as soon as I receive it.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you'll like it, I have my GPS on all the time when traveling, and I love being able to tag my images exactly with no effort.

Beat

P.S: Are you an IT mainframe professional?


----------



## keithz829 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes I am Beat.  I've been working in IT since the Mainframe was first introduced in my company.  In addition to supporting 9 Mainframes and all the systems on them, I coordinate all maintenance and changes they receive.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Mar 20, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> I've never used GPicSync or Geosetter, but the geotagging with GPX files is exactly accurate. You can specify an offset for the camera time in 0.1 hour (6 min.) increments, but you cannot specify the time zone the GPX track should be interpreted as (LR4 uses the time zone the system runs under for this purpose).
> 
> Also, you cannot specify a "fuzziness" to be applied when matching time stamps, *so I guess LR4 will just choose the next available GPX timestamp and assign its position to the photo, no matter how much time has passed between the two.*
> 
> ...



That sound scary because I have no way of knowing whether the information is correct or not. Is it possible to add the GPS information to a sidecar file and then get LR4 to import it into the catalog? Afterwards I can delete the sidecar file?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 20, 2012)

Sgt_Strider said:


> That sound scary because I have no way of knowing whether the information is correct or not. Is it possible to add the GPS information to a sidecar file and then get LR4 to import it into the catalog? Afterwards I can delete the sidecar file?



You can always delete or change the GPS data assigned automatically. No need to write it into a sidcar file, I think.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 20, 2012)

keithz829 said:


> Yes I am Beat.  I've been working in IT since the Mainframe was first introduced in my company.  In addition to supporting 9 Mainframes and all the systems on them, I coordinate all maintenance and changes they receive.



So you're also a representative of an endangered species, like myself :angel:

Beat


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Mar 21, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> You can always delete or change the GPS data assigned automatically. No need to write it into a sidcar file, I think.
> 
> Beat



I don't want to use any third party programs to geotag the RAW files because I'm afraid that there is a chance of corrupting them. How do you intend to use Jeffrey's plugin in conjunction with LR4's geotagging ability? How is it even going to work?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 21, 2012)

Sgt_Strider said:


> I don't want to use any third party programs to geotag the RAW files because I'm afraid that there is a chance of corrupting them. How do you intend to use Jeffrey's plugin in conjunction with LR4's geotagging ability? How is it even going to work?



I'm importing the images into LR4, then call Jeffrey's plug-in to read the tracklog (GPX) and geotag the selected images:
View attachment 2031

This will update the catalog (including reverse geoencoding), but not touch the images themselves at all.

Beat


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Mar 21, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> I'm importing the images into LR4, then call Jeffrey's plug-in to read the tracklog (GPX) and geotag the selected images:
> View attachment 2031
> 
> This will update the catalog (including reverse geoencoding), but not touch the images themselves at all.
> ...



How does the plugin work with LR4? Have Jeffrey updated the plugin yet? Won't there be any conflict now that LR4 have geotagging capability? How will gps encoding with Jeffrey's plugin work with the map module?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeffrey's Geoencoding plug-in is fit for LR4, where it will populate the "real" GPS data, and not only so called "shadow GPS data" as it used to up to LR3.

It plays nicely with LR4, where you can geotag the images using Jeffrey's plug-in (and a tracklog if available), then see them in the Map module of LR and your saved locations. In addition, Jeffrey's plug-in has a lot of other useful features, i.e. launching Google Earth from a photo with GPS data.

Give it a try on a test catalog (as it adds catalog columns which you might not want to have when deciding to not use the plug-in) and you'll see what can be done.

Beat


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Mar 22, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> Jeffrey's Geoencoding plug-in is fit for LR4, where it will populate the "real" GPS data, and not only so called "shadow GPS data" as it used to up to LR3.
> 
> It plays nicely with LR4, where you can geotag the images using Jeffrey's plug-in (and a tracklog if available), then see them in the Map module of LR and your saved locations. In addition, Jeffrey's plug-in has a lot of other useful features, i.e. launching Google Earth from a photo with GPS data.
> 
> ...



Yea, that's one reason why I haven't used Jeffrey's plugin yet. So it will populate the real GPS field like as if I had used LR4's own GPS tagging feature? Will my photos immediately show up on the map? Will the GPS data be written into the files or into the catalog?

What do you mean by catalog columns? Can they be deleted afterwards if I don't want them? Or can I install the plugin without the catalog columns?


----------



## keithz829 (Mar 22, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> So you're also a representative of an endangered species, like myself :angel:
> 
> Beat


I don't see the Mainframe as an endangered species at all.  In my world its getting bigger and better every year.  I think that eventually, the server world will come to discover this to be true too.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 22, 2012)

keithz829 said:


> I don't see the Mainframe as an endangered species at all.  In my world its getting bigger and better every year.  I think that eventually, the server world will come to discover this to be true too.



I'm not talking about the mainframe being an endangered species, but the people who do (or want to get to) know it well ....

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 22, 2012)

Sgt_Strider said:


> Yea, that's one reason why I haven't used Jeffrey's plugin yet.
> So it will populate the real GPS field like as if I had used LR4's own GPS tagging feature? Will my photos immediately show up on the map?


Yes, it will populate the real GPS fields like the LR4 own GPS tagging feature, but just a little better  (it will even populate altitude, which LR4 does not, and it provides a better usable interface). The photos will immediately show up on the map.



Sgt_Strider said:


> Will the GPS data be written into the files or into the catalog?


It will be written into the catalog. If you want it in the files (or XMP sidecars), you have to perform "Write Metadata to File" (like with the native LR4 geotagging feature as well).



Sgt_Strider said:


> What do you mean by catalog columns? Can they be deleted afterwards if I don't want them? Or can I install the plugin without the catalog columns?


Actually, there are no catalog columns inserted, but rows added to tables which are designed to hold information used by plug-ins. You cannot use the plug-in (like many other plug-ins) without having those rows added, and it takes quite some catalog knowledge to delete them if you don't want to use the plug-in anymore. On the other side, those rows don't hurt at all if they're left over.

If you want to be absolutely sure not to "pollute" your production catalog by testing the plug-in, test in on a fresh test catalog and disable the plug-in when working with your production catalog (you'll be asked if you want to tolerate the plug-in to update your catalog or if you want to disable the plug-in).

Beat


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Mar 23, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> Yes, it will populate the real GPS fields like the LR4 own GPS tagging feature, but just a little better  (it will even populate altitude, which LR4 does not, and it provides a better usable interface). The photos will immediately show up on the map.
> 
> 
> It will be written into the catalog. If you want it in the files (or XMP sidecars), you have to perform "Write Metadata to File" (like with the native LR4 geotagging feature as well).
> ...



So there is no way to prevent the rows from being added? So this isn't unique to Jeffrey's plugin right? Any other plugin for LR4 will force those rows to be added? Do you have a screenshot to show what you mean? I'm still not quite clear what that is.

Thx!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Sgt_Strider said:


> So there is no way to prevent the rows from being added?


No, there's not. The plug-in depends on that information.



Sgt_Strider said:


> So this isn't unique to Jeffrey's plugin right? Any other plugin for LR4 will force those rows to be added?


No, it's not unique at all, actually many plug-ins do that (that's the way it is designed). I think you worry way too much about this, there's really no harm done by it at all, provided the plug-in author is trustworthy (which Jeffrey is).



Sgt_Strider said:


> Do you have a screenshot to show what you mean? I'm still not quite clear what that is.


I can't show you screenshots of the rows added to the catalog, as this is in the database only.
 But as you can see in my Metadata panel


as well as in my Metadata filter columns


there is additional information from the plug-ins available. In order to provide these functions, the plug-ins need to add some information to the catalog.

To wrap this up:
Don't worry too much about catalog updates plug-ins from trusted authors perform. If you really want to use the plug-in, you cannot avoid it and it does not harm anything.

When I just want to give a plug-in a try (and don't know yet whether I really want to use/buy it), I usually activate the plug-in on a test catalog only, so my main catalog does not get stuff added from plug-ins I don't use.

Maybe our John Beardy (who is a trusted plug-in author also) can elaborate even more on this subject, as he knows it from doing.

Beat


----------



## camerashy (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting replies and feedback, may give it a try
Thanks
Dave


----------



## keithz829 (Mar 23, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> I'm not talking about the mainframe being an endangered species, but the people who do (or want to get to) know it well ....
> 
> Beat



With that statement I do agree.  My team has 7 of 10 that will probably be retiring in the next 5-8 years, myself included, and management just decided we need a succession plan.  Go figure.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Apr 23, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> No, there's not. The plug-in depends on that information.
> 
> 
> No, it's not unique at all, actually many plug-ins do that (that's the way it is designed). I think you worry way too much about this, there's really no harm done by it at all, provided the plug-in author is trustworthy (which Jeffrey is).
> ...



What's the lowest price to get this plugin?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 23, 2012)

All of Jeffrey's plug-ins are "donationware", and are thus free to use. However after a while the functionality is reduced until you obtain a registration number from Jeffrey. How much you 'donate' for the registration is entirely up to you, you can pay as little as the minimum Paypal amount (often as little as 1 cent).....though if you try it and intend to carry on using it you might consider that a slightly more generous donation is warranted. But that's entirely up to you, of course.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry for bumping up this old thread, but I got another question. Is there a way to manually enter the GPS coordinates into Jeffrey's plugin? I have a bunch of GPS coordinates that I would like to manually enter for a few of my photos. I don't know of any way to add it to LR's catalog.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 4, 2012)

You can add the coordinates directly in LR by just typing them into the "GPS" field in the metadata panel. You can also use Jeffrey's plug-in to enter coordinates manually, using the "Geoencode Static Location" tab.

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2012)

keithz829 said:


> Yes I am Beat.  I've been working in IT since the Mainframe was first introduced in my company.  In addition to supporting 9 Mainframes and all the systems on them, I coordinate all maintenance and changes they receive.


I thought those died out with the dinosaurs   I haven't been near a Mainframe since 1996.  I am curious, Are these IBM Mainframes?  What languages are being use on a mainframe today?


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Mar 18, 2012)

​Anyone here tried the manual geotagging feature yet? Is the geotagging feature with the GPX files as accurate as with GPicSync and or Geosetter? Will I be able to finetune how close the offset is for the geotagging process? I was told that I can't and if that's the case, is there another way for me to use an external program to geotag the RAW files to sidecar files to import it to LR4?​


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 4, 2012)

clee01l said:


> I am curious, Are these IBM Mainframes?  What languages are being use on a mainframe today?



Yes they are, and they're very much alive. As far as programming languages are concerned, you pick whatever you like. Of course there are still billions of lines of code in COBOL, PL/I and Assembler around, but C++ is also very prominent, or you can choose JAVA if you like.

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 4, 2012)

I think the last mainframe coding I did was REXX, building  run-time executable scripts for an SAS analysis package. I'm thinking early 90's. Was trained in COBOL, but never used it outside of the classroom.  Did a bunch of VAX/VMS DCL/Fortran in the mid 90s.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jun 4, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> You can add the coordinates directly in LR by just typing them into the "GPS" field in the metadata panel. You can also use Jeffrey's plug-in to enter coordinates manually, using the "Geoencode Static Location" tab.
> 
> Beat



So if I use Jeffrey's plugin, it can manually take my GPS coordinates and put it in the catalog? I still haven't got his plugin yet. Can you also provide a bit more details how to do this through LR4?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 5, 2012)

I've uploaded a screen capture showing how to manually geoencode using LR's native interface and Jeffrey's plug-in here.

Beat


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 5, 2012)

OK guys please help me understand the benefits of this feature. Is everyone going back to their thousands of photos and geotagging them :crazy: or is it just something you will do from now on ?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been doing it with Jeffrey's plug-in since LR2 (but only for some of my images).

Beat


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jun 5, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> I've uploaded a screen capture showing how to manually geoencode using LR's native interface and Jeffrey's plug-in here.
> 
> Beat



Thank you Beat! I don't know where I'd be without you!


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jun 5, 2012)

MarkNicholas said:


> OK guys please help me understand the benefits of this feature. Is everyone going back to their thousands of photos and geotagging them :crazy: or is it just something you will do from now on ?



I've been geotagging my images since 2008. I kind of got serious with photography at around that time so about 97% of my images are geotagged.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2012)

MarkNicholas said:


> OK guys please help me understand the benefits of this feature. Is everyone going back to their thousands of photos and geotagging them :crazy: or is it just something you will do from now on ?



I can't speak for "everyone", but yes I have gone back and geotagged my images (as best as I can remember, but close enough for me), and done the reverse geocoding thing as well. Didn't take that long, but I have a small library.


----------



## keithz829 (Jun 5, 2012)

TNG said:


> I can't speak for "everyone", but yes I have gone back and geotagged my images (as best as I can remember, but close enough for me), and done the reverse geocoding thing as well. Didn't take that long, but I have a small library.



I have also gone back and geotagged older photos prior to LR4, but only those that have been processed and I retain on my harddrive.  The remaining unprocessed files are archived off-site and are no longer on my system.

To touch on the question of when to geocode and what files, I geocode all my raw files with Jeffery's plugin after importing (I do not import jpg files into LR).  All my jpg files are geocoded with the software that came with my travel logger.


----------

